# Special Video Calibration Training Videos Promotion



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Michael Chen, a THX (one of the only two instructors!) and ISF Video Calibration Instructor, has put together a series of videos that will walk you through the video calibration process. You will actually watch him calibrate a display throughout these videos and he adds a ton of useful information such as why Gamma is a curve, why we calibrate and why displays are not calibrated. He also goes over all of the video calibration knowledge items such as setting brightness, contrast, tint, color, calibrating grayscale, color management, etc. The videos use CalMAN for the majority but there are two videos covering ChromaPure as well. 

These 18 videos run over *4 hours* and are being sold by Michael for $10 each or $150 for all 18. Michael and HTS has teamed up to offer all 18 videos to HTS members for only *$100*. That's 33% off! 

These videos are very similar to a compressed version of the THX class minus the hands-on calibration time. However these videos should not be construed as a substitute for the THX course. But keep in mind that the THX course is 3 days and costs around $1500. 

You will need a Youtube account in order to watch the videos.

*Video Calibration Videos Promo Link​*
Discussion thread is here.


----------

